
Scaling your application on AWS - roshanpaiva
https://medium.com/@roshanpaiva/scaling-your-application-on-aws-3f210ef18693#.44ac3mcej
======
eugeneionesco
Spam, here's the talk this was taken from.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vg5onp8TU6Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vg5onp8TU6Q)

~~~
chrisnorman
The link is already shared in the article. Good notes and good read.

